# Missing on Loan-Pepsy 16.2hh Bright Bay Cob, freezemarked 62VB



## MHOL (7 May 2010)




----------



## MHOL (8 May 2010)

Sorry Pepsy is 15.1hh, may also be with a woman called Karen?? Poster will be updated


----------



## MHOL (8 May 2010)




----------



## MHOL (15 June 2010)

Update, Believed to be in Northamptonshire or Leicestershire, no longer being ridden and lives with a shetland,


----------



## MHOL (29 June 2010)

Pepsy has been sold by the loanee possibly from Melton Mowbray to Staffordshire? Lucy Brown may not be her name, she seems to give lots of names???


----------



## chaps89 (29 June 2010)

How long ago was he believed to be in the Atherstone area- it's where I'm from (don't recognise him) but am happy to ask the farrier/feed shops if you can either provide the name of the farm where he was kept if you know it or when he was in the area- also if he out hunting or showing, perhaps you could try the hunt, local riding clubs to see if they remember him?


----------



## TallyHo123 (30 June 2010)

BUMP


----------



## Crackajack (30 June 2010)

Not my area but always try and help....so BUMP!


----------



## Sprout (30 June 2010)

Heartbreaking loss - so BUMP.


----------



## simplyme (8 July 2010)

He's gorgeous, good luck finding him x


----------



## Cuffey (9 July 2010)

Found in Staffordshire safe and well

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000802558212


----------



## quirky (9 July 2010)

That is fantastic news .
I didn't think it looked hopeful when the person who had him seemed to change their name.

There must be one very happy owner today


----------



## MHOL (9 July 2010)

More details will be put on here as soon as we can, he has been found, thats all i can say at the moment,


----------



## Sprout (10 July 2010)

So relieved he has been found, but obviously not the end of the story ...


----------



## jillashmore (16 July 2010)

Hope you find your horse soon.  Sorry to be ignorant but what does BUMP stand for?


----------



## quirky (16 July 2010)

jillashmore said:



			Hope you find your horse soon.  Sorry to be ignorant but what does BUMP stand for?
		
Click to expand...

The horse has been found

and 

bump puts it to the top of the page so more people see it.


----------



## MHOL (16 July 2010)

All will be revealed very soon, but yes he has been found


----------



## jillashmore (17 July 2010)

So pleased you have found him. Hope he is safe and well now.


----------

